# Super Secret Lake 11/17/07



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I headed out to a super duper, top secret, no one knows and never will kind of pond today. For those who have been there, I'm including a couple of scenic pictures, but if you have been there, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't tell anyone. I was fishing for Tigers and we all know that they are hard to come by.
Here's the first scenic photo.[attachment=6:1a81ip5q]Scenery.jpg[/attachment:1a81ip5q]
And here comes the second. The first one will probably tip everyone off a lot faster, but I put this one in just for kicks.[attachment=5:1a81ip5q]Sign.jpg[/attachment:1a81ip5q]
It was great! I was in my secret hidy hole and I had the lake all to myself... except for the other 24 fisherman that I saw, but besides them, I was all alone. Oh, and there seemed to be a bunch of boats out, and I only counted the fisherman that were right by where I was fishing, so there were probably a lot more than that on the lake itself, but besides all those people, it was just me and the water, and the big blue sky!
I was windy as hell when i got there, and I rigged up a minnow to throw out, but the wind was so fierce I couldn't get the dang thing to go even close to where I wanted it. I tried drop shotting the thing, but it was a half-assed effort and I didn't get anything off of that setup.
On my other trusty pole, I tied on a white tube jig with a 1/8 oz jig head and tipped it with a bit of worm and started tossing. As I've stated a million times before, I am a bass fisherman, but I started to get a lot of strikes. The problem was that I couldn't seem to land any friggin fish. You see, a trout seems to bite something like a fast strike, strike, strike! Whereas a bass bites sort of like one huge WHAM! And the difference was making it so I set the hook far to slowly. But, I adjusted and landed a nice female tiger, who flipped off the hook and started flopping all over the shore, so I just sort of tossed her back in to try to minimize the damage. Not exactly a text book release, but I did what I could. After that, I started to get the hang of it and here's what I caught.[attachment=4:1a81ip5q]TIGER.jpg[/attachment:1a81ip5q][attachment=3:1a81ip5q]Tiger1.jpg[/attachment:1a81ip5q][attachment=2:1a81ip5q]Tiger2.jpg[/attachment:1a81ip5q][attachment=1:1a81ip5q]Tiger3.jpg[/attachment:1a81ip5q]
As you can see, I got one nice looking male and a bunch of dinks. I kept getting into nothing but dinks, so I decided to move. When I did, I reeled in my lame minnow rig and here's what I had on.[attachment=0:1a81ip5q]Crawdaddy.jpg[/attachment:1a81ip5q]
I remember catching one of these guys out at Flaming Gorge and I tried to get him to pinch me and it didn't really hurt, so I thought I'd give it a try again. Let me just say that I immediately regretted my decision!!! Holy crap that thing clamped down like a vice on my thumb and drew some blood and I'll admit it friggin hurt like the dickens! So I stopped fooling around with vicious little daddies and started fishing again.
When I moved spots, I finally hooked into a real nice fish. It was a big brown of all things, and he was somewher between 18 and 22 inches. (I left my tape and scale in my truck, so I'm not sure, it's just an estimate.) But as luck would have it, I forgot to save that photo after I took it on my phone, so I have no photographic evidence, and he was the only one I was really wanting a picture of!!! He was my first nice brown too.   -)O(- 
Oh well, I'll just have to head back up and see if I can't catch him again. All in all, it was a fun day and I caught around 12-15 fish. I always forget to keep track unless I'm with somebody and we're competing.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like lake powell. Catch any blue marlin?


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I hooked into one, but I couldn't land him.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job. A brown out of Scofield? That's way cool. I kind of feel like I should've gone to Scofield today instead of where I did go.

Good job.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice looking tigers J-bass, looks like a successful day. I wish this coming week would stay warm, I wouldnt mind taking a trip down to your secret honey hole! But dont worry, I wont tell anybody!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

LOAH said:


> A brown out of Scofield? That's way cool.


I'm pretty **** sure it was a brown. I didn't even know there were browns in there, but that's what he looked like. He was 20", no tiger markings, no cutthroat markings, no rainbow markings. He was just sort of brown with a bunh of tiny dots all over him with a white belly and orange fins and orange on the side of his belly. I'm so freaking pi$$ed that I didn't save the picture of him, because he was a nice fish.


LOAH said:


> I kind of feel like I should've gone to Scofield today instead of where I did go.


Ya well, maybe next weekend we can save on gas a little and carpool somewhere and you can teach me how to REALLY fish for trout. I still feel like I'm just sort of winging it. Shoot me a PM if you're game.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Nice looking tigers J-bass, looks like a successful day. I wish this coming week would stay warm, I wouldnt mind taking a trip down to your secret honey hole! But dont worry, I wont tell anybody!


Thanks for keeping your lips sealed! I have to say by the way, that I love the Colts too. I have ever since they drafted Manning. I watched that guy back in Tennessee and thought he would be a hell of a quarterback, and he's proven me right so far! I know I should be worried that they've lost two straight, but half their **** starters are injured, so I think we'll be OK. Plus, the season doesn't really start until week 18.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Go Bears!

:|


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Go Bears!
> 
> :|


Ya, I don't think i need to say where the Bears have gone this year. Weren't they making claims of returning to the Super Bowl at the begining of the year? Good luck with that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH you just dropped down a few pegs in my book... and J-bass you have gained a few :wink: ! Ya it wasnt even the Colts playing in their last game, most the starters were injured. Manning is the bomb I agree, ill let those six picks last week slide. And did you hear Freeney is out for the season?  Well still take the 'ship again this year tho! Go Colts!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> And did you hear Freeney is out for the season?


I did hear about that. Hey, my grandma died a few years ago, do you want to talk about that too?      
That was seriously a hard pill to swallow, especially when Harrison is week to week and may never be the same again. All the while those **** patriots picked up Moss and Welker and it looks like we should just give them the trophy now. I just can't stand it!!! But hopefully some key injuries hit them in the playoffs while the Colts are all healthy. Then we'll be primed for a repeat. :wink:


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

very nice craw daddy 

glad you enjoyed your time fishin


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant believe you dare even mention the dreaded P word! p-p-p-patriots! :evil: I absolutely hate them! Although I will admit they are playin in top form, and the offseason players they aquired fit perfectly in belicheats system. Somebody please down Brady! To add salt to the wounds he will more than likely beat Peytons td record this year.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I just hope that the cold weather slows Brady down enough to fall 1 or 2 TD's shy of the mark. I can't believe the Colts lost that game to them while up by that much in the 4th quarter.             
Ah hell, I can't keep talking about this. Let's talk again after they beat somebody.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> very nice craw daddy
> 
> glad you enjoyed your time fishin


Thanks takemefishin. That crawdad was something, but it wasn't nice. Them little buggers hurt! Did you catch that bucketmouth in your avatar? If so, where'd he come from?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> Ah hell, I can't keep talking about this. Let's talk again after they beat somebody.


Agreed. Tomorrow after they beat the chiefs we'll talk! 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> LOAH you just dropped down a few pegs in my book... and J-bass you have gained a few :wink: ! Ya it wasnt even the Colts playing in their last game, most the starters were injured. Manning is the bomb I agree, ill let those six picks last week slide. And did you hear Freeney is out for the season?  Well still take the 'ship again this year tho! Go Colts!


At least you can't call me a "fair weather fan", though. They've been my team since I can remember and I never had a reason to get excited until last year. I agree that they're totally flopping this year. _/O


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those were some nice pics! Looks like at least one Crawdad was hungry there!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

GO COWBOYS! 

Nice tigers J-bass and that intro cracked me up!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> GO COWBOYS!
> 
> Nice tigers J-bass and that intro cracked me up!


I'm glad you took the intro that way, because is was all meant in good fun. I just thought it was so funny and the odds so long that the same spot would be exposed on both forums like that, that I had to poke a little fun at the whole thing.

About the Cowboys... come on Orvis!!! Not the dreaded Cowboys!!! But, they do look like the best team in the NFC by a long shot, with maybe only Green Bay close to their level. I have to say I hate the Cowboys, and I'm really rooting for Favre to smoke them when they play. If I had it my way, it'd be the Colts and the Packers in the Superbowl, but I'll probably get stuck with my two least favorite teams instead, the Patriots and the Cowboys. :x 
Oh well, you can't win 'em all I guess.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't hate the Patriots...I just hate how _good_ they are! They're perfect! I can't get over it. When I watch them play, all I see is a well oiled winning machine. I can't help but watch in awe as they smash anyone in their path. Perfect season is possible...We'll see.

...I won't even talk about my team (CHI).


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good looking fish! Great Job!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

In reality there are only a handfull of teams that have any shot at the patriots. Most of the top 5 teams in the league would still be double digit underdogs to the patriots in the suberbowl. I don't think anyone can stop them from going 19-0 the only way the get beat is with a major injury or lots of turnovers in a game. I think it will be the boys and the patriots in the suberbowl as well. My heart will be with the boys but my money will be on the patriots I am not that stupid!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

cane2477 said:


> Good looking fish! Great Job!


Did you not realize this has been hijacked...

LOL


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> cane2477 said:
> 
> 
> > Good looking fish! Great Job!
> ...


Ya, I totally hijacked my own thread!!! How dumb is that? Oh well. Well, the way the Packers are playing, I don't think we can "crown", the Cowboys as NFC champions, but I'll have to agree and say that the Patriots "are who we thought they were. THEY ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE!!! WE LET 'EM OFF THE HOOK!!!" Please tell me you guys know what I'm talking about because that was like the worlds funniest press conference. I think that Pitsburg has a legit shot at beating the Pats. They alway play the Pats tought, and it'll be **** cold when they play, which favors Pits playing style. Plus, anything can happen in the playoffs, so we'll have to wait and see. Plus my one Christmas wish in that Brady breaks his leg in a freak farming accident, and who can deny a dream on Christmas?


----------



## De Jager (Sep 27, 2007)

Go Packers and Patriots. I cannot stand Peyton manning. Marinos touchdown record should not have even been broken by that guy. Oh well, I hope Brady does it and keeps it in the same division.I was so hoping the Bears would have done something better against the Colts last year.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I am a true blue broncos fan, I poped out orange and blue. I use to hate the colts (maybe because Manning has owned the broncos over the past few years), but I have new hate, the patriots. The words EVIL EMPIRE are flashing in my head, the anger sharks are swimming in my head **O**


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What happened to the fishing reports ??? :? :?


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, this is my Fing post and I can hijack it if I want!!! Football is all good to talk about, even though De Jager kind of disgraced the whole thing by fouling the good name of Saint Manning, but to each their own I guess. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

J-bass said:


> Hey, this is my Fing post and I can hijack it if I want!!! Football is all good to talk about, even though De Jager kind of disgraced the whole thing by fouling the good name of Saint Manning, but to each their own I guess. 8)


Oh....okay :? ....... Nice fish !!! What is a Fing?... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Go Bears!
> 
> :|


I like this guy even more now.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

J-bass said:


> takemefishin said:
> 
> 
> > very nice craw daddy
> ...


Caught him at hyrum res. back in september


----------

